# Cover letter help after ITA



## momin.jaweed (May 15, 2013)

Hello
I received ITA and my consultant recommend me to start applying for job. Right now I am looking for good cover letter which intimate that I have applied for immigration process and received ITA and looking for a job offer will speed my process 

see the example below and please advice any improvement 


I am writing to express my interest to apply for CAD Draftsman in your organisation. I believed that my experience and expertise in the field of engineering matches your criteria and requirements. 


I am currently waiting for my Work to Residence visa result and I am optimistic to receive in a month period. In connection with this, I am now seeking for a possible interview arrangement or employment offer to prospective company or employer in New Zealand.

For a brief background of my qualification, I obtained a Level 6 Diploma in Civil Engineering issued by New Zealand Qualification Authority (NZQA) for my education and has 10+ years proven track record and technical expertise in civil/structural engineering from a reputable consulting and construction firm. I also have strong communication skills and works well in a team-led environment.


Please find attached CV for your review and consideration. Thank you for your time and I appreciate for your reply.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

momin.jaweed said:


> Hello I received ITA and my consultant recommend me to start applying for job. Right now I am looking for good cover letter which intimate that I have applied for immigration process and received ITA and looking for a job offer will speed my process see the example below and please advice any improvement I am writing to express my interest to apply for CAD Draftsman in your organisation. I believed that my experience and expertise in the field of engineering matches your criteria and requirements. I am currently waiting for my Work to Residence visa result and I am optimistic to receive in a month period. In connection with this, I am now seeking for a possible interview arrangement or employment offer to prospective company or employer in New Zealand. For a brief background of my qualification, I obtained a Level 6 Diploma in Civil Engineering issued by New Zealand Qualification Authority (NZQA) for my education and has 10+ years proven track record and technical expertise in civil/structural engineering from a reputable consulting and construction firm. I also have strong communication skills and works well in a team-led environment. Please find attached CV for your review and consideration. Thank you for your time and I appreciate for your reply.


Hi,
I'm no expert writer but I have written cover letters for myself in the past so here are my observations :-

First rule is to make sure your spelling and English grammar is spot on.
Second rule - never start a letter with "I am writing". The recipient of the letter knows you are writing as they are reading it!

I would start off my cover letter by first introducing myself - just a basic of who you are, where you live and titbits about family and current work life that ties in with your cv, then flow into the reasons why you are writing - ie because you think you have the right skills, experience and qualities for the vacant job etc. and then explaining why you think that.

Maybe have a google search for examples of a good cover letter and take it from there.

Regards,


----------



## euvochlo (Feb 25, 2014)

There are a lot of examples in the Internet. Choose the best for you.


----------

